# Venomous snake



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey all was looking for some info. I recently came across a baby king brown snake (very venoumous from austraila is pretty much what the internet told me) im trying to figure out a way to keep him without posing serious risk to myself. Im thinking of a 300 gallon or so tank with a divider in the middle so i can clean half the tank without fear of getting bit, then clean the other half when the snake moves for me. i could do the same thing when putting food in there, use the divider to my advantage. any thoughts or better ideas? oh yeah, im not looking for reasons to get rid of it, im looking for ways to keeping it without getting bit everyday and dieing my first day out. Oh yeah as for excaping, i plan on putting clamps on the lid, as well as using some heavy wieght on top, that way he cant break the hindges off when hes big enough and the hindges will be a little added security so i can sleep at night. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I feel that that fact that you are asking these questions here show me that you are nowhere near ready to keep hot snakes. What snake keeping experience have you had in the past?

I'm only saying this with your and your neighburs safety in mind. I dont know what the laws are like where you are from, but i'm sure you couldnt just walk into a store into a store and take home a hot


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

personally I think you are loco







!! With your inexperience why would you want to risk your health and safty of you and others..? Starting out, buy something a little less lethal... like a Ball Python or something..


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i dont see y would would want to keep a snake like that when it seems like you are inexperienced with hot snakes.before you buy you should do a hell of alot of research so that you know what you are getting into before you are into deep also it is good to see if you can get antivenom for the snake you plan on kepping in case you do get bitten you have a chance to live. i would say start out with a ball python then move on up from there over time then maybe get a hot snake if you are ready for one.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

redbellypacu said:


> i dont see y would would want to keep a snake like that when it seems like you are inexperienced with hot snakes.before you buy you should do a hell of alot of research so that you know what you are getting into before you are into deep also it is good to see if you can get antivenom for the snake you plan on kepping in case you do get bitten you have a chance to live. i would say start out with a ball python then move on up from there over time then maybe get a hot snake if you are ready for one.
> [snapback]933075[/snapback]​


It's not just research you need, experience is the most important thing.


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

Also a King Brown is definately one of the most poisonous snakes on the earth. You're lucky if you even make it to that anti-venom if its not ten feet away... I think its in the top five, surpassing king cobras. Cricky, don't be Steve Erwin!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I didn't even think venemous snakes like that were available in the US and Canada.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Dude, seriously, please contact someone who is familiar with venomous snakes and see if they have the ability to take it in, and go get a ball python or a kingsnake.

As far as an enclosure goes, you dont want to put just "weights" on top of the screen. Remember, snakes are escape artists and that is one snake you dont wanna f*ck around with at all, let alone trying to catch it in your house. It WILL kill you eventually if you have to come on here and ask about an enclosure.


----------



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

hmm.. Point taken. I have had a red tail boa before and a reticulator although i gave that to a friend after it hit like 5 feet, and those things can grow 4 times that.
well i cant give it to anyone, cant take it to any kind of animal rescue, im going to have to put it down then i guess







.
BTW thanks everyone for restoring my common sense! because im pretty sure even if i had the experience i wouldnt want to f*ck around with a one of the top 5 dedliest snakes... ever.... whether it be a pet or not.


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

Check out a zoo... they may take it


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

novicimo said:


> hmm.. Point taken. I have had a red tail boa before and a reticulator although i gave that to a friend after it hit like 5 feet, and those things can grow 4 times that.
> well i cant give it to anyone, cant take it to any kind of animal rescue, im going to have to put it down then i guess
> 
> 
> ...


Look up some of the zoo's around you, it doesn't deserve to die. Even check with some of the other bigger zoo's in you state or province, I'm sure one of them would take it.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

You claim to be a C.O. in Boston and have a juvie king brown without knowing how to deal with it? If this is true you are in the wrong in so many ways it's impossible to enumerate.The potential for this to go horribly wrong is huge. The fines alone for getting caught are astronomical, let alone the jail time involved and the definate loss of your career if you get caught. If you truly do actually have this snake, please call Kevin McCurley at New England Reptile Distributors to get this snake away from you as soon as possible before either you get killed or the snake escapes and kills an innocent person. His number is 603-382-6361 and he is experienced and licensed to deal with this. Any other course of action you take is in callous disregard for public safety.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Seen this picture while on another site, and I thought it suited this topic pretty good.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

jimbo said:


> Seen this picture while on another site, and I thought it suited this topic pretty good.
> [snapback]935215[/snapback]​


Word, except that dude aint gonna die like this dude will if he keeps that brown...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> You claim to be a C.O. in Boston and have a juvie king brown without knowing how to deal with it? If this is true you are in the wrong in so many ways it's impossible to enumerate.The potential for this to go horribly wrong is huge. The fines alone for getting caught are astronomical, let alone the jail time involved and the definate loss of your career if you get caught. If you truly do actually have this snake, please call Kevin McCurley at New England Reptile Distributors to get this snake away from you as soon as possible before either you get killed or the snake escapes and kills an innocent person. His number is 603-382-6361 and he is experienced and licensed to deal with this. Any other course of action you take is in callous disregard for public safety.
> [snapback]935051[/snapback]​


Do this and do it QUICKLY if you have obtained this snake.

These animals are not to be fucked with and if you have no training nor experiance in Hots this is the last animal you mess with.

(Rest edited)


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

There is only one way to get experience. I say if you really want one get it but of course do alot of research first.
Personally I would never own a hot snake even though it is perfectly legal for me to bring home a rattlesnake. Around here it is illegal buy or trade a rattlesnake but its ok to keep, capture or gift one.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Trevor said:


> I didn't even think venemous snakes like that were available in the US and Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can get diamond backs up here in ontario


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

any austrailian reptile in the US is either captive bred or illegally imported, Im assuming the latter for the fact that I do not believe a breeder of this kind of snake (assuming one exists in this country which I highly doubt) would sell that snake to just anyone. You need to know you are in a very dangerous situation, a screen top with clamps and weights is not escape proof, I had a ball python that escaped a clamped screen. I would do as bawb2u said or atleast call aspca hopefully you can get rid of it discretly, if not the trouble you get in is nowhere neer the trouble you would get in if it were to escape and kill someone. As far as putting it down that would be the most dangerous thing of all, the last thing you want to do is piss off a venomous snake. And no offence a "reticulated" is even far beyond your experience. especially for someone who cant even spell it (reticulator). my advice BEFORE you get any reptile reserch before you buy.


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

for a C.O in boston your one f*cking retard, lets get a Hot snake than ask how to care for it? what the f*ck?!? reticulator? its reticulated fucknut, I really do hope you don't find me being to harsh on you for being a f*cking idiot seeing as you put yourself, anyone who enters your house, and your neighbourhood in trouble, hopfully your dumb ass gained some f*cking sence in this thread.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Why, that is all I wanna know, you chose an ugly snake number 1 and why would you chose it there are so many better looking snakes out there. The fact that you chose that snake says alot, you might wanna brag to your friends hey that's your business but unless you got alot of money you are crazy and buy the way did you check to see if there is antivenom in your area??? you would need like a min of 22 vials for a moderate bite. plus jail time for possesion of a protected species you are not helping the hobby. just some advise man.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

keeping that snake just has bad news written all over it


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

NTcaribe said:


> Trevor said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't even think venemous snakes like that were available in the US and Canada.
> ...


Really???? Out of curiosity.....How much and where????


----------

